# BIG Discounts on SUPER FAST CF Cards at B&H



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got an email from Planet5D with the below message:

_Some special pricing came in overnight – I believe these are good while supplies last – so don’t be waiting around as they may not last long!

The last one in the list is $250 off! And at 100mbps, it should be fast enough for Magic Lantern RAW video 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/751033-REG/SanDisk_SDCFXP_128G_A91_Extreme_Pro_CF_Card.html _


----------

